# Welcome Jon Lane and The Audio Insider



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We are excited to welcome Jon Lane and The Audio Insider as a new HTS Sponsor. 

Jon is not a stranger to many of you, nor are his products. The Audio Insider offers speakers from Arx, Dana and Swan, as well as Custom Designs... all Internet direct.

I will let Jon tell you more about The Audio Insider!


----------



## Jon Lane (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks Sonnie,

Hi All! TAI are pleased to be aboard.

As mentioned, we vend the Swan brand in North America, and we've been importer and Internet-direct seller for select models for ten years. Our Diva range is a joint design project we share with Swan, and we also feature the popular Swan Active Desktop systems.

We redesign some of Swan's high end models like the D2.1se+ and M1, which we then call "Custom". We can also customize any premium Swan model including their top of the line linesources. (In the Nineties I was personally involved with large linesource planar magnetic drivers so TAI has the experience to work in this form factor).

TAI's Dana and Arx brands are two more Internet-direct brands of ours. The Danas are three premium compact designs executed in the tradition of classic BBC monitors and other speakers of the British audiophile class. Arx are "black box" performance speakers with an emphasis on technology - both licensed SplitGap midwoofers and planar magnetic tweeters - offered via rock-bottom Internet-direct value distribution.

Thanks again, Sonnie, and we look forward to a long and interesting partnership.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Jon, Welcome aboard!

We look forward to all you can contribute to the Shack and its members.


----------



## gtpsuper24 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hey Jon welcome to the forum.

Great to see Arx and TAI get some exposure. Hopefully this will add some more happy Arx and Dana owners.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to HTS Jon - so glad to have you here! :wave:

Looking forward to checking out the site!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Welcome, Jon Lane and The Audio Insider!


----------

